# Neve em Portugal Continental (26 a 28 de Fevereiro de 2016)



## Gerofil (29 Fev 2016 às 00:36)

Forte nevão na Serra da Estrela (26.02.2016)

Gerofil


----------



## Gerofil (29 Fev 2016 às 00:52)

Escolas fechadas em Viseu devido à neve

Gerofil


----------



## Gerofil (29 Fev 2016 às 01:04)

Queda de neve cortou IP4 na Serra do Marão

Gerofil


----------



## Gerofil (29 Fev 2016 às 01:17)

Neve em Portugal: Serra de Montemuro continua cortada ao trânsito(27.02.2016)

Gerofil


----------



## Gerofil (29 Fev 2016 às 01:40)

Algarve também teve direito a neve (27.02.2016)

Gerofil


----------



## Gerofil (29 Fev 2016 às 01:53)

Estradas cortadas pela neve

Gerofil


----------



## Gerofil (29 Fev 2016 às 12:58)

Grupo apanhado de surpresa por nevão na Serra da Estrela

Gerofil


----------

